# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2016



## Dan (1 Abr 2016 às 08:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2016 às 10:26)

Boas!

Manhã fresca de geada e muito Sol em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, estão 7ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2016 às 11:09)

Dia típico de primavera por aqui, céu limpo e forte amplitude térmica. As mínimas andaram pelos -2ºC / -3ºC e as máximas devem chegar perto dos 15ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2016 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

boa inversão térmica com uma mínima de* -2,7ºC.
*
Neste momento céu limpo e *12,2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2016 às 11:50)

Bom dia .

Para já...muito sol e quente...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 14.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2016 às 13:27)

Boas ...por aqui já se vai mantendo o sol quentinho,bom para as contipacões ,já com uma hás costas ...e forte ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2016 às 15:56)

Boas ...mais uma tarde quente,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (1 Abr 2016 às 16:43)

por aqui uma bela tarde bem quente!
ceu praticamente limpo apenas com alguns cirrus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

Boas ...está uma tarde,parece uma estampa ,sem vento ,com 17.5ºC 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2016 às 19:52)

Final de tarde tudo calmo ,com 15.0ºC 37%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2016 às 21:14)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Mínima de -0,1°C e 88%HR


Boas, o dia começou com céu azul e acabou parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, de momento com 9,1°C e 52%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2016 às 22:43)

Boa noite ...mais uma grande noite ...tudo calmo por aqui,sem vento ,com 12.5ºC e 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

Boa noite. A mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos* 0.7ºC* com alguma geada pela manhã. O dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com um aumento gradual de nebulosidade alta em particular da parte da tarde.
Atualmente registo 7.2ºC e vento fraco a nulo.

A Primavera vai então proliferando, a minha cerejeira abriu ontem as primeiras flores, ou deverei dizer as primeiras deste ano? Ainda não me esqueci das três flores que ela abriu a meados de Dezembro. Rio-me agora ,mas não gostava nada de vir a ter um Dezembro igual...

O registo primaveril do dia de hoje:




Toutinegra-de-barrete-preto (Sylvia Atricapilla)


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Abr 2016 às 07:24)

Bom dia, céu com nuvens altas 1,5°C e 87%HR


----------



## Thomar (2 Abr 2016 às 09:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. A mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos* 0.7ºC* com alguma geada pela manhã. O dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com um aumento gradual de nebulosidade alta em particular da parte da tarde.
> Atualmente registo 7.2ºC e vento fraco a nulo.
> 
> A Primavera vai então proliferando, a minha cerejeira abriu ontem as primeiras flores, ou deverei dizer as primeiras deste ano? Ainda não me esqueci das três flores que ela abriu a meados de Dezembro. Rio-me agora ,mas não gostava nada de vir a ter um Dezembro igual...
> ...


Foto muito boa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2016 às 10:56)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao tempo nublado e fresco...só falta a ,com 8.2ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2016 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

por Mogadouro sigo com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento moderado de sul e 10.6 graus actuais.


----------



## jonas (2 Abr 2016 às 11:59)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por Mogadouro sigo com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento moderado de sul e 10.6 graus actuais.


Ha neve ai?


----------



## gomas (2 Abr 2016 às 13:05)

nublado com sol a mistura
nada de chuva por aqui.


----------



## keipha (2 Abr 2016 às 19:06)

Boas. Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade e começou a chover. Está-se a compor um belo final de tarde de vento e chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

Thomar disse:


> Foto muito boa!



Muito obrigado Thomar! Para além da ''foto atmosférica'' esta é outra das minhas paixões

Entretanto sigo com 11ºC e céu muito nublado, o vento após a passagem da primeira chuva do dia abrandou.

O radar de Arouca voltou a tirar uma folga


----------



## huguh (2 Abr 2016 às 21:31)

o que chove! chove torrencialmente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2016 às 21:49)

Boas...tarde com sol e nuvens ,final do dia novamente muito nublado e agora já chove ,com 11.8ºC e 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2016 às 22:41)

Boas...choveu bem durante 5 minutos e continua,mas fraca,com 10.2ºC e 95%HR...1.0mm,primeiro do mês .


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2016 às 23:14)

Boa noite!

Houve por aqui alguns aguaceiros neste inicio de noite, em geral curtos e moderados.

Por agora nota-se algum vento e registo 8.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2016 às 01:56)

Chuva moderada 10.3ºC e vento fraco com rajadas por vezes moderadas.

O radar de Arouca permanece num sono profundo, ai IPMA IPMA...


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia, por aqui já   com 9,5°C e 3,8mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia  .

Sol e nuvens ,vento moderado de SSW,com 11.1ºC e de 3.0mm esta noite.

Ontem de ficou nos 2.0mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Abr 2016 às 11:01)

Está a nevar na gralheira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2016 às 11:48)

Boas...já ,com 10.2ºC 75%HR.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2016 às 12:16)

Bom dia.

Manhã chuvosa e fresca por aqui.
Esta manhã a cota de neve tem andado pelos 1200m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2016 às 12:48)

Boas ...os aguaceiros continuam e frios ,com 9.2ºC e subiu para os 4.0mm.


----------



## huguh (3 Abr 2016 às 14:21)

vai chovendo moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2016 às 17:21)

Boas...tarde só nublada e sem chuva ,vento moderado de WNW,com 11.8ºC 59%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

Boas, alguns aguaceiros 10,3°C e 5,0mm, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2016 às 19:00)

Boas...a ficar muito escuro e já pinga ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (3 Abr 2016 às 19:07)

tem estado a chover sem parar toda a tarde e assim continua


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Abr 2016 às 19:46)

Boas, de momento 9,9°C 73%HR e 5,2mm de


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2016 às 20:11)

Boa noite. O dia tem sido de chuva fraca e o vento tem sido igualmente fraco. Sigo ainda com 9.3ºC.

Entretanto ninguém ainda percebeu o que se passou com o radar de Arouca e na minha opinião acho um pouco imprudente o IPMA ainda não ter emitido no mínimo um aviso amarelo de precipitação para alguns distritos, por ventura para o Litoral Norte. Logo se verá...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2016 às 20:40)

Boas...os aguaceiros estão de volta,com 9.8ºC 85%HR.


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. O dia tem sido de chuva fraca e o vento tem sido igualmente fraco. Sigo ainda com 9.3ºC.
> 
> Entretanto ninguém ainda percebeu o que se passou com o radar de Arouca e na minha opinião acho um pouco imprudente o IPMA ainda não ter emitido no mínimo um aviso amarelo de precipitação para alguns distritos, por ventura para o Litoral Norte. Logo se verá...




O IPMA  tanto emite um aviso amarelo para queda de neve para meio país ( como à poucos dias) , como emite um aviso laranja para a queda de  100 mm de precipitação em duas horas. E emite um aviso vermelho quando está tudo debaixo de água já no final do evento ( como aconteceu à uns anos atrás na minha zona) .

Às vezes há avisos a mais para todos os parâmetros,  outras vezes não há avisos para ninguém.  Temos de saber viver com isso...


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

Boa noite,

Video que fiz esta tarde em Mogadouro ( ver HD )







Já estava um ambiente  frio e com vento, mas depois depois do granizo/saraiva a temperatura desceu  temporariamente para *3.8 ºc *com sensação térmica ainda mais baixa


----------



## cm3pt (3 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

Olhem a serra da Estrela hoje, no topo. Alguém tem informações sobre a temperatura? Pelo que eu senti deviam estar ai uns 10 negativos de windchill pelo menos


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 22:02)

cm3pt disse:


> Olhem a serra da Estrela hoje, no topo. Alguém tem informações sobre a temperatura? Pelo que eu senti deviam estar ai uns 10 negativos de windchill pelo menos


http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2016 às 23:40)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu maioritariamente muito nublado marcado por alguns aguaceiros.
Por agora e desde o inicio da noite é o vento que reina, faz vibrar bastante os estores, está bem forte. 

Vai caindo um chuvisco na horizontal e registo 7.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2016 às 00:10)

Nos últimos minutos a intensidade da chuva aumentou, o vento mantém-se. Que bom que vai ser adormecer ao som da chuva e do vento! 

A temperatura desceu para os 6.7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Abr 2016 às 00:23)

A ventania de hoje pela *Serra da Estrela*:




Serra - vale do rossim by Joao Costa, no Flickr




Serra da Estrela - Vale do Rossim by Joao Costa, no Flickr

Vai chovendo por aqui, com *7,5ºC*.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2016 às 07:12)

Bom dia, por aqui amanheceu com chuva e algum vento, com 11,0°C e 5,0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia .

Noite de chuva ...mês de Abril...águas mil,está na posição certa ...por cá continua a ,vai nos 10.0mm e com 10.9ºC.

A chuva de ontem parou nos 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 11:47)

Boas ...os aguaceiros continuam certos a cair...com 11.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2016 às 12:41)

Boas!

Manhã de constantes aguaceiros aqui em F.C. Rodrigo, tempo fresco e ventoso. Em Pinhel estão 9.3ºC.


----------



## gomas (4 Abr 2016 às 13:21)

temperatura abaixo dos 10 graus e muita chuva por aqui
dia de inverno


----------



## huguh (4 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

chove com intensidade na última hora, principalmente nos ultimos 30min


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2016 às 13:32)

Boas, em Arganil tem estado sempre a chuver, com mais intensidade neste último quarto de hora, sendo por vezes forte.


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2016 às 14:07)

Período de chuva intenso, na Gralheira, a trazer alguns farrapos de neve.







http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

Inicio de tarde com muita chuva e vento aqui em F.C. Rodrigo, um verdadeiro dia Inverno!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 14:25)

Boa tarde .

Os aguaceiros por aqui...têm estado em lume brando já algum tempo,só pingos ,vento moderado de W,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2016 às 14:49)

Por aqui a chuva deu tréguas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 14:57)

Já de volta os aguaceiros e em força neste momento ,vento em força de WNW,com 11.6ºC e subiu para os 12.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2016 às 14:58)

Neva no alto de Espinho, Serra do Marão... confirmado por video enviado para o Meteo Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Abr 2016 às 15:01)

AnDré disse:


> Período de chuva intenso, na Gralheira, a trazer alguns farrapos de neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A que altitude está a webcam?


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2016 às 15:04)

dopedagain disse:


> A que altitude está a webcam?


Nos 1100 metros pelo menos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 15:44)

Pronto...já chegou o sol  ainda choveu bem,com 11.0ºC e subiu para os 13.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Abr 2016 às 15:59)

Aguaceiros moderados neste momento, já renderam um relâmpago para os lados de Varzielas.
Entretanto as rajadas tornaram-se moderadas a fortes de NO


----------



## panda (4 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

Boas... céu já com abertas
Temperatura 11.1ºC e 71%HR
acumulada 13.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 19:22)

Boas...resto de tarde foi de sol e nuvens,vento moderado sempre presente,agora de NW,céu mais limpo,com 11.0ºC 64%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2016 às 20:04)

Boas, tempo mais aberto com 10,7°C e 15,0mm de chuva


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

Boas, a temperatura vai descendo com 9,9°C neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 21:28)

Boas...já com céu limpo e vento fresco WNW...mais calmo ,com 9.2ºC 74%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

Boa noite. O acumulado de acordo com estação de Molelos (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) ficou-se pelos 19.3mm, atualmente o céu encontra-se geralmente limpo, o vento é fraco e a temperatura está nos 8.9ºC.

Parece que a situação do radar de Arouca normalizou, e como sempre já o evento estava a terminar para resolverem o problema
O detetor de trovoadas está também uma miséria como já se falou aqui no fórum, o relâmpago que vi esta tarde foi registado no Blitzortung, mas não na rede do IPMA

Não me adianto mais caso contrário abro aqui um muro das lamentações ao IPMA


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2016 às 23:11)

Céu limpo e vento de NW,com 8.5ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2016 às 00:19)

Boas!

A partir do meio da tarde o tempo abriu rapidamente, e de um dia muito cinzento e chuvoso passamos para um final de tarde agradável e com bastante Sol. Já a adivinhar o que se vai passar nos próximos dias, em que o Sol vai reinar. 

Por agora registo 5.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2016 às 07:48)

Bom dia, nevoeiro cerrado com 3,8ºC e 84%HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2016 às 08:28)

Webcam da Torre, belo nevão


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2016 às 11:02)

Sol a brilhar no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 7.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

Boa tarde .

Voltamos aos dias de céu limpo...com o sol a brilhar em força ,com 17.6ºC e vento fresco de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2016 às 16:05)

Bela tarde...com 18.9ºC 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2016 às 19:33)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,vento muito fraco de N,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.1ºC / 13.3ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2016 às 21:20)

Boas, dia primaveril com muito sol, algumas nuvens e vento moderado. De momento 11,4°C e vento 2,4km/h de W


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2016 às 22:01)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento de NWN,com 12.3ºC e 68%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2016 às 23:40)

Boas!

Dia de trabalho de campo com tempo bem Primaveril. A Serra da Estrela, visível de alguns pontos onde por onde andei hoje, apresentava uma bela acumulação de neve.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

Costumo postar no litoral norte, mas como hoje andei pelos lados de Montalegre, nas minas dos carris e pico da nevosa, vou fazê lo aqui. Havia neve acima dos 1300 metros mas já a derreter!


Minas dos Carris







Albufeira dos Carris






Pico da Nevosa


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2016 às 07:54)

Bom dia, mais uma manha de nevoeiro com 4,1°C e 88%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia .

Hoje está prometido mais quente...sol já pela manhã ,vento de norte presente toda a noite e continua,com 10.8ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2016 às 10:05)

Boas ...vento mais calmo e vai subindo a temperatura,com 14.1ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2016 às 12:52)

Boas ...temperatura já deu um salto ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

Boas, céu azul com vento do quadrante leste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2016 às 14:36)

Boa tarde ...uma boa tarde de sol para o corte da relva no jardim ,e já agora para o bronze ,vou-me por a jeito ,lá fora marca 19.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (6 Abr 2016 às 15:12)

Tarde de sol e céu limpo
tá bom para andar de t-shirt, bem quentinho já


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2016 às 18:12)

Boas...já dei para  e bronzear,está feito o corte há relva com pente numero dois ...relva adubada e bem regada,venha o sol,temperatura ainda bem alta,com 20.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

Boas...noite calma ,ainda 16.2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2016 às 21:32)

Boas, por aqui estão 10,5°C e 66%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2016 às 22:09)

Boas...temperatura a descer nas calmas ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2016 às 22:44)

Boas noites, noite calminha vento fraco (1.1Km) de NW. Registo uma temperatura de 10.8ºC e 67% HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2016 às 07:18)

Bom dia, nevoeiro fraco com céu visível com algumas nuvens esparsas, de momento 3,6°C e 84%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2016 às 11:47)

Bom dia .

Hoje a temperatura já está a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ...com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.2ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2016 às 15:12)

Boas ...já na máxima força ,temperatura em alta,sol até estala ,com 22.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2016 às 17:34)

Tarde quente,com 22.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## gomas (7 Abr 2016 às 19:16)

dia de primavera por aqui temperaturas a rondar os 20 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2016 às 20:38)

Boas...com 17.3ºC 52%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2016 às 21:05)

Boas, 14°C com um dia primaveril, max. de 24,7°C    a "enfuscar" no final da tarde.


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2016 às 21:09)

Boas!

Hoje andei por Vila Real, por lá tivemos um dia típico de Primavera, fresco de manhã e com algum calor durante a tarde. 

Estes dias de Primavera vão terminar e brevemente vamos ter mais uma, quiçá a ultima investida do Inverno.


----------



## panda (7 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

Boas...Dia quentinho com uma máxima de 22.4ºC
Temperatura atual 15.1ºC e 62%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2016 às 22:10)

Boas...nuvens altas e algum vento de NWN,com 15.8ºC e 56%HR...hoje foi o dia mais quentinho do ano .

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2016 às 07:26)

Boas, leve camada de geada com céu praticamente limpo, mínima de 2,7°C e 2,8°C Temperatura actual


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2016 às 08:38)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento de NNE mais fraco...depois de toda a noite agitado ,com 8.5ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2016 às 11:55)

Boas ...parece não haver mais prolongamento para as temperaturas altas ,havemos de ter muito tempo para essas coisas...venha lá mais uns dias fresquinhos  e regados,lá fora a temperatura vai marcando alguns passos devagar ,com 13.7ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2016 às 12:50)

Boas ...o sol já mais descarado,vento de N meio fresco,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## gomas (8 Abr 2016 às 12:59)

dia mais fresco hoje
nublado e sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2016 às 15:51)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol com vento fresco de N,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Abr 2016 às 16:34)

por aqui uma tarde bem diferente dos ultimos dias
  céu bem nublado com o sol a espreitar apenas de vez em quando, mais fresquinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2016 às 19:18)

Boas...de momento no horizonte nuvens altas,depois de uma tarde cheio de sol,vento moderado de NWN,com 14.7ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2016 às 20:59)

Boas foto tirada de manhã com telemóvel em Arganil:


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2016 às 21:01)

De momento 10,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2016 às 22:01)

Boas...vento fresco de NW,com 10.5ºC 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Abr 2016 às 12:03)

11.5°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar entre algumas nuvens.


----------



## huguh (9 Abr 2016 às 13:05)

por aqui já caiu certinha ainda não eram 9h, mas não durou muito tempo
esta próxima semana vai ser bem animada


----------



## Garcia (9 Abr 2016 às 13:25)

Boas a todos. .

Uma pergunta ao pessoal perto da Serra da Estrela. . 

Acham que amanhã será um dia propício para levar a miudagem a ver neve ou será que as condições meteorológicas não serão as melhores? Alguém sabe  Como está o acesso lá para cima?

Obrigado desde já a quem me possa aconselhar. .  

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2016 às 14:52)

Boas!

Céu nublado com abertas aqui pela Raia da Beira Alta. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do fim de semana!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2016 às 15:01)

Boa tarde .

Já com muitas nuvens e ainda algumas abertas,vento moderado,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2016 às 20:39)

Boas, dia com muita nebulosidade e pouca chuva, 0,2mm até ao momento com 10,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

Boas...a tarde foi nublada e durante 15 minutos caíram aguaceiros moderados,de momento céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 10.0ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2016 às 22:07)

Boas...de momento novamente com nuvens,com 9.7ºC e 77%HR...vento virou mais W.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2016 às 22:11)

Boas!

Dia sem grande história em termos meteorológicos, céu com períodos de maior ou menor nebulosidade e sem precipitação.

Por agora registo 6.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2016 às 23:41)

Olá de novo!

A temperatura vai baixando por aqui, registo 5.6ºC. Veremos o que nos reserva o dia de amanha!


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com vento moderado de SWW e 10,1°C 49%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dia .

Parece se mudou de estação do ano...recuamos para o inverno ,chuva fraca e ,com 8.5ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia!

Como disse o ALBIMETEO parece mesmo recuamos para o Inverno! Temos tempo frio, ventoso e com aguaceiros aqui em F.C. Rodrigo.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2016 às 10:41)

Já pega na Gralheira.


----------



## Serrano (10 Abr 2016 às 11:03)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6°C.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2016 às 11:07)

Chuva forte acompanhada por vento igualmente forte por aqui, a temperatura a descer para os 6ºC.

Como estarão as coisas em Bragança e na Guarda?


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2016 às 12:30)

Por aqui, quando a precipitação estava mais intensa, a nevava aos 800m, com acumulação aos 900-1000m. Abaixo dos 800m, algum graupel e uns flocos no meio da chuva.

As 1100m.


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 12:53)

bem, por volta das 9:20 foi o fim do mundo
já não via chover assim com tanta intensidade há algum tempo, o barulho da chuva era ensurdecedor
depois disso acalmou um pouco e tem chovido a espaços, embora já não chova desde as 12h


----------



## gomas (10 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

chuva forte de manha temperatura em queda
neva nas serras penso que a cota de neve desça ao longo do dia
um verdadeiro dia de inverno por aqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2016 às 13:33)

Boas, ora chove com intensidade e com vento forte como abre e aparece o sol, frio com10,4°C e 2,7mm de acumulação


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 13:50)

Neve no Alto de Espinho
Foto de Zé João‎


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

de novo chuva intensa a bater na janela com vento moderado a forte a acompanhar, os caixotes do lixo lá fora já eram


----------



## jotackosta (10 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

Saraiva e vento moderado a forte.
*7,7ºC*


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2016 às 14:11)

A temperatura desceu aos 2ºC  no aeródromo, durante um aguaceiro mais forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, os aguaceiros têm sido moderados a fortes e acompanhados com algum granizo, o vento acentua as suas rajadas(S/SW) também na altura da passagem das células.

Não tenho dados de temperatura muito fidedignos hoje, porque não montei o estaminé do chapéu de chuva. Mas deve andar algures pelos 8.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2016 às 14:21)

Boas!

Depois de uma manhã de céu encoberto e chuva por vezes forte, temos tido um inicio de tarde já com o céu menos carregado, porém com aguaceiros, havendo algumas abertas em que o Sol por vezes brilha. O vento mantêm-se com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 15:31)

*Neve corta estradas acima dos 800 metros na Serra da Estrela*

 A estrada entre Piornos e Lagoa Comprida e o ramal de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, foi hoje cortada ao trânsito devido à queda de neve, disse à Lusa fonte da GNR.





"Começou a nevar na Serra da Estrela e algumas estradas, acima dos 800 metros, foram cortadas", disse a mesma fonte.

Segundo o Portal das Estradas, além daquelas estradas, foi também cortada nos dois sentidos a nacional 339, entre Lagoa Comprida e o Sabugueiro.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou hoje os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu e Castelo Branco em aviso amarelo devido à previsão de queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros subindo temporariamente para os 1000/1200 metros.

É ainda esperado vento moderado a forte, por vezes com rajadas até 80 km/hora, soprando forte a muito forte nas terras altas, onde as rajadas podem chegar aos 100 km/hora.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...adas-acima-dos-800-metros-na-serra-da-estrela


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2016 às 16:29)

Boas por aqui  com 1005hPa e 10°C vento de SWW a 11km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2016 às 17:09)

Boas ...a chuva foi só uma pequena passagem de manhã ,muita em pouco tempo e vento ,até ao momento foi só 4.0mm...sol e nuvens e vento moderado,com 13.8ºC e a pressão em baixa...1001hPa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 17:22)

A tarde segue até na generalidade soalheira com céu nublado e muitas abertas, digamos que depois destes aguaceiros pelas 16h tem sido só ver passar as bigornas atrás do Caramulo:





Deixo ainda, já com algum atraso, uns pormenores do poente de ontem:


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2016 às 17:37)

Esta manhã, num aguaceiro mais intenso..


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 17:48)

Recomeçam de novo os aguaceiros com algumas ''pepitas'' de granizo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Abr 2016 às 18:15)

tempestade de neve na gralheira!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2016 às 18:47)

Boas...isto de tarde,não rendeu nada...só vento sol e nuvens ,com 11.6ºC...já em descida .


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 19:06)

tarde com aguaceiros moderados
pelas 15h durante breves segundos ainda cairam minúsculas pedras de granizo


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2016 às 19:20)

Vista para W pelas 16:45




HPIM6526 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr



HPIM6525 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr



HPIM6523 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr



HPIM6522 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr



HPIM6527 by Manuel Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2016 às 19:25)

Temp. ainda nos 10.6ºC e 3,2mm de


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Abr 2016 às 19:29)

Final de madrugada e início da manhã com alguns aguaceiros.
Com o passar das horas os aguaceiros foram-se tornando cada vez mais raros.
Olhando para o Alvão não vejo neve alguma.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2016 às 19:36)




----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 20:43)

Vai chovendo moderado com  vento de S, registo cerca de 8.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Chuva moderada a forte agora, temperatura em queda, cerca de 7.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2016 às 21:32)

Boas...vento mais sossegado ,céu com poucas nuvens,com 8.3ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

Já ...andava por perto ,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 22:09)

chove moderado com vento intenso a acompanhar!
as rajadas são tão fortes que até me pareciam trovões à bocado


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 22:16)

afinal não eram rajadas, é mesmo trovoada!
mais um trovão agora ao longe, continua a chover bem


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2016 às 22:23)

A linha de instabilidade em progressão para o interior tem agora muita actidade eléctrica (DEA):

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 22:24)

Webcam na Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 22:27)

que estrondo agora
bela trovoada


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 22:31)

Gerofil disse:


> A linha de instabilidade em progressão para o interior tem agora muita actidade eléctrica (DEA):
> 
> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php



é altamente ver os relâmpagos a aparecer no mapa e logo a seguir ouvir-se aqui o barulho do trovão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2016 às 22:40)

Boas ...por aqui a passagem foi fraca e fez descer a temperatura,aguaceiros puxados a vento,de momento céu pouco nublado,com 6.8ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 23:10)

Chove de forma moderada a forte com cerca de 7.1ºC e pelo radar parece que tenho um bom comboio de células em direção aqui, espero que não mudem de rota


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 23:16)

tudo mais calminho por aqui, já sem trovoada nem chuva


----------



## jotackosta (10 Abr 2016 às 23:18)

E a Gralheira vai-se enchendo de neve.

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html

Por aqui chove moderadamente com *5,2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 23:20)

Trovão ao longe agora!


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2016 às 00:06)

Continua a chover, agora de forma moderada. A última hora rendeu 7mm acumulados segundo a estação de Molelos(https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)

A trovoada tem ficado em Coimbra, quanto ao trovão que ouvi, nem sequer foi registado no Blitzortung.

Sigo com cerca de 6.9ºC


----------



## jotackosta (11 Abr 2016 às 00:23)

Continua a chover bem.

*4,9ºC*


----------



## keipha (11 Abr 2016 às 00:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Continua a chover, agora de forma moderada. A última hora rendeu 7mm acumulados segundo a estação de Molelos(https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)
> 
> A trovoada tem ficado em Coimbra, quanto ao trovão que ouvi, nem sequer foi registado no Blitzortung.
> 
> Sigo com cerca de 6.9ºC


Também vi e ouvi esse relâmpago/ trovão, que pela sua proximidade raio trovão, deve ter sido perto, mas realmente achei estranho não ter sido detectado no blitzortung. A ultimo hora tem sido de chuva bastante intensa e temperatura a descer.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2016 às 01:01)

Fim da chuva com cerca de 6.7ºC e abertas com céu nublado. Era menos 1ºC e deveria começar a nevar no Caramulo. Ainda bem que sonhar não custa nada.


----------



## Nickname (11 Abr 2016 às 01:16)

O meu vizinho segue com  *4ºC* e *9.7mm* desde a meia-noite.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6#history


----------



## slbgdt (11 Abr 2016 às 01:47)

Neve com Fartura na A24 em Vila Pouca de Aguiar.
Às 23 horas já se passava a muito custo devido à acumulação


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Abr 2016 às 07:01)

Gralheira completamente branca


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Abr 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado de momento, com 5,3°C e 7,0mm de chuva acumulada


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Abr 2016 às 08:05)

bem, por entre nuvens e nevoeiro colados ao grande rochedo (Serra da Estrela), deu para ver uma grande acumulação do elemento branco, bem abaixo das Penhas da Saude acumulação a partir da varanda dos Carqueijais (encosta sul-lado Covilhã), grande nevão para esta altura do ano, hum!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Abr 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

A nevada foi jeitosa em Trás os Montes, em especial no Alto Tâmega e Barroso acima dos 800 metros há bastante acumulação... podem ver muitas fotos e videos no Facebook do Meteo Trás-os-Montes no link abaixo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

Muita chuva prometida ...mas só no papel ,nublado e ambiente fresco,com 9.2ºC e só 1.0mm de hoje.

Dados de ontem 6.8ºC / 13.8ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2016 às 10:50)

Gralheira já com sol e depois de passar o "limpa-neves".

Está um bonito dia de Primavera!


----------



## huguh (11 Abr 2016 às 13:30)

manhã calma apenas com aguaceiros fracos a meio da manhã, céu nublado com abertas, vento e sol
às 2:30 da manhã estava na cama e choveu forte e feio durante uns 30min


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2016 às 15:10)

Até ao próximo inverno, é bem possível que as montanhas não voltem a exibir uma cobertura de neve tão extensa como a de hoje.


----------



## MeteoFan™ (11 Abr 2016 às 17:20)

Essas montanhas são já em Espanha, ou ainda fazem parte do Parque Natural e Montesinho?


----------



## lbpt (11 Abr 2016 às 17:23)

Dan disse:


> Até ao próximo inverno, é bem possível que as montanhas não voltem a exibir uma cobertura de neve tão extensa como a de hoje.



Magnífica paisagem


----------



## huguh (11 Abr 2016 às 17:39)

o céu azul e sol já era. já encobriu tudo, e agora céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2016 às 18:02)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Essas montanhas são já em Espanha, ou ainda fazem parte do Parque Natural e Montesinho?



Espanha, Sanábria...


----------



## MeteoFan™ (11 Abr 2016 às 18:33)

Z13 disse:


> Espanha, Sanábria...


Fantástica paisagem!

Obrigado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2016 às 18:34)

Boa tarde...por aqui só vento sol e nuvens ,cerca das 15h houve 2 ,vento chuva e pedra durante 10 minutos,com 13.8ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2016 às 19:29)

Boas...neste momento muito escuro a SSW,vamos esperar,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Abr 2016 às 19:34)

Montesinho esta tarde

Enviado do meu GT-I8262 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2016 às 19:53)

Já chegou e carregado de vento ,com 10.3ºC...grande descida.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Abr 2016 às 20:17)

Não consigo por aqui os videos que foram enviados para o Meteo Tras-os-Montes... 
Aconselho uma vistadela... vale muito a pena... vejam no link abaixo!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2016 às 20:34)

Pelo youtube...

Pedro Maiden


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2016 às 20:47)

Boas...já passou a ,céu mais aberto,a subiu para os 3.0mm,temperatura desceu para os 8.3ºC...vento ficou mais calmo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Abr 2016 às 21:36)

Boas, por aqui dia primaveril com muitas nuvens algum sol, de momento 8,0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2016 às 21:58)

Boas...já com céu limpo e o vento em total descanso ,com 7.8ºC e 89%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 14.4ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Norther (11 Abr 2016 às 23:46)

boas noites, neste momento não chove, vento muito fraco e a temperatura ronda os 6ºC.
De manha avia neve no solo aos 1200m pelo que reparei.

Ficam umas fotos do meu amigo Lourenço


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 8,8°C e 1,2mm de precipitação


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Abr 2016 às 11:29)

Depois do final da madrugada ter tido uns ligeiros aguaceiros, desde as 8:30 que o sol brilha apesar do céu se apresentar nublado aqui e acolá.


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Abr 2016 às 11:44)

Foi-se o sol e regressaram os aguaceiros.


----------



## Serrano (12 Abr 2016 às 13:13)

Aguaceiros com algum granizo na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

Boas
por aqui manhã com aguaceiros por volta das 11:30 e voltaram agora às 13h mas fracos e sem intensidade
Agora o céu voltou a abrir e o sol espreita


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2016 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.

Temos trovoada por aqui. 10ºC e começa a chover.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2016 às 13:57)

Boas, por aqui já trovejou 2 vezes agora com sol e algumas células


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2016 às 14:04)




----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

*Para Sul *


----------



## keipha (12 Abr 2016 às 15:18)

Há pouco a norte de Viseu 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/137031809725590?view=permalink&id=979606962134733

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (12 Abr 2016 às 15:20)

Tarde marcada por aguaceiros dispersos e fortes. 2 trovões na zona de Tondela. Mas pela nubulosidade mais devem vir a caminho


----------



## Nickname (12 Abr 2016 às 18:21)

keipha disse:


> Há pouco a norte de Viseu
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/137031809725590?view=permalink&id=979606962134733
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk



Em Cavernães, 8km a NE de Viseu


----------



## keipha (12 Abr 2016 às 19:38)

Granizo chuva e trovoada agora mesmo.


----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2016 às 20:07)

regressa a chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:13)




----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2016 às 22:02)

chuva forte e feia na ultima hora


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2016 às 07:16)

Pequeno video do granizo de ontem ao final da tarde.


Eco de radar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2016 às 13:22)

Bom dia .

Fez dois ....neste momento chove bem ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2016 às 16:01)

Boa tarde...a ultima descarga forte rendeu 2.0mm,de resto,nuvens e sol e alguma nuvem mais mijona...de vez em quando alguns aguaceiros ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2016 às 16:49)

Muito escuro a SWW...com 14.9ºC.


----------



## keipha (13 Abr 2016 às 17:04)

Brutal aguaceiro em Viseu agora.


----------



## huguh (13 Abr 2016 às 18:19)

vai chovendo por aqui , sem grande intensidade


----------



## gomas (13 Abr 2016 às 19:35)

trovoada nem ver por aqui tudo calmo
durante a tarde formou-se um vento estranho por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2016 às 19:39)

Boas...tudo mais calmo,com céu pouco nublado,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

Boa tarde, foi um dia com muitas nuvens pouca chuva e sem trovoadas até ao momento, agora com 14,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2016 às 22:11)

Boas...tudo calmo,quase sem vento,céu pouco nublado,com 11.7ºC e 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2016 às 07:28)

Bom dia, aguaceiros fracos e de momento não chove, com 14,3°C e1,5mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2016 às 07:54)

Agora com Telemóvel







Vento moderado a forte, panorama


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 08:36)

Bom dia .

Só nublado e ventoso ,com 11.8ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 11:19)

Boas...continua nublado e bastante ventoso...chuva nada ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Abr 2016 às 12:14)

Mais uma bela rega pela região, este ano têm sido muitas 
44.2mm no meu vizinho, 47.2mm em Molelos,Tondela
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6#history


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 12:27)

Boas...lá fora o ambiente está a ficar escuro,parece já pinga ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (14 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

toda a manhã a chover moderado sem parar, sempre certinha
bela rega


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2016 às 13:25)

Boas, por Arganil tem caído bem especialmente desde as12:30


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

Boas...só nublado e ventoso ,com 15.4ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 14:35)

Já chegou...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 15:17)

Boas...continua a chover,agora com vontade puxada a vento,com 13.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## huguh (14 Abr 2016 às 15:20)

por aqui praticamente já não chove desde as 13h


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2016 às 15:28)

Boa tarde. Nota positiva hoje para o IPMA, no que concerne ao aviso amarelo de precipitação excessiva para o distrito de Viseu, falando mais concretamente aqui da zona, acabou de terminar o* 2º periodo de 6h de chuva às 15h com um acumulado de 34.79mm, enquadrado perfeitamente no aviso amarelo de precipitação*

O período das 10h às 12h foi extremamente chuvoso, chuva forte a muito forte com gotas enormes, o som produzido pelo aparato mais fazia lembrar queda de granizo, neste mesmo perÍodo o vento teve algumas rajadas mais intensas. Resultaram assim acumulados superiores a 10mm numa hora (valores também enquadrados nos critérios de aviso amarelo), *das 10h às 11h acumularam-se 12mm* e *das 11h às 12h mais 12.5mm. 
*
O *acumulado total* diário segue nos *50.3mm.*

Vejamos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde ainda, para já algumas abertas e vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.

*Dados de precipitação da estação de Molelos *(https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)


----------



## huguh (14 Abr 2016 às 16:56)

regressa a chuva em força!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 17:19)

Boas...vai pingando,vento mais calmo,com 14.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 18:25)

Boas...os aguaceiros voltaram em força e com vento de SWW,com 14.0ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2016 às 19:21)

Boas, de momento 14,1°C e 19,3mm de.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 19:57)

Boas...os aguaceiros ainda presentes,mais fracos de momento,com 13.1ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (14 Abr 2016 às 22:03)

*Serra de Montemuro
11/04/2016





















https://www.facebook.com/ACviseu/?fref=ts*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2016 às 22:23)

Boas...muito nublado e vai chuviscando,com 12.8ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## panda (14 Abr 2016 às 23:12)

Boas... Dia de Inverno hoje
acumulada 51.7mm


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 01:11)

a chover desde as 23:30 sem parar  e por vezes bem intensa


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 02:35)

continua sem parar
há uns 20min atrás choveu torrencialmente


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2016 às 05:03)

Varzielas na Serra do Caramulo(740m) já leva *1407mm* acumulados em 2016 (até às 2h de hoje)
http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685102

Viseu(aeródromo) soma *159.5mm *neste mês, e *910.8mm* em 2016 (ate às 5h de hoje), um pouco mais de 3/4 da média anual.

Mapa do wunderground de ontem, adicionei alguns valores do ipma e snirh


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, muita chuva com 19,7mm até agora e uns agradáveis 15,1°C ontem o acumulado foi de 28,7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 08:30)

Bom dia .

Só nublado e algum vento de SSW,com 12.0ºC e de desta noite 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.0ºC / 15.6ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 09:52)

Boas...o nublado já passou a chuva ,com 12.5ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 11:07)

Boas...novamente só nublado e vento moderado ,com 13.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

Os aguaceiros estão de volta...com 13.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 12:30)

incrível o que tem chovido por aqui, sempre moderado a forte e sem parar 1 minuto.
o radar é bem ilucidativo, que rega!


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 12:41)

esqueci-me de referir o Douro, já leva um bom caudal e já tapou por completo um cais que existe à beira das pontes


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 13:06)

continua a chover intensamente
está assim há horas a fio, acho que está a chover muito mais do que estava modelado, pelo menos aqui. No cais já mandaram retirar os carros o que dá a entender que o Douro vai continuar a subir.. pudera, com esta chuvada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

Boas...agora já ,desta vez parece acertou com a minha quinta,a vê-la passar toda a manhã a cinquenta metros ao lado ,com 13.8ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## carlitinhos (15 Abr 2016 às 14:25)

pelo Fundão, chuva forte e assim sendo a floração dos cerejais pela zona serão concerteza afectados não pode existir uma polinização adequada uma vez que com esta chuva não existem abelhas nos pomares a juntar á moliniose (podridão das frores), esperar para ver mas tem caído muita agua ontem e esta tarde especialemente.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2016 às 14:42)

Na 4ªfeira a Serra da Estrela estava com uma boa camada de neve.
Uma das maiores da temporada.

Fotos do facebook da estância de ski:











Dois dias depois, o cenário é cinzento, chuvoso e de degelo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2016 às 14:43)

Chuva forte a muito forte com 13.7ºC, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2016 às 14:56)

Chuva torrencial, as bermas estão no limite da água suportada. Rain rate a subir bem vai em 7.87mm/h na estação de Molelos.


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 14:58)

chove agora mais fraco após horas e horas de chuva intensa. Pelo radar a chuva deve estar a despedir-se durante algumas horas
Vou até ao cais ver como aquilo está e já vos trago algumas fotos


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2016 às 15:52)

Esta chuvada monumental subiu o* acumulado diário* para* 30.23mm*, o* rain-rate máximo *foi de *11.9mm/h**.* Os terrenos estão muito encharcados, alguns parecem quase "piscinas". Mais uma vez, de certo modo o aviso amarelo de precipitação estará acertado para aqui.  Para já chuviscos com algumas abertas, através das quais é possivel ver que existem já nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical.

Aqui está a célula culpada:





*Dados de precipitação:* (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 16:15)

Boa...já parou a chuva,sol já apareceu,com 14.3ºC e parou nos 10.0mm.


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

aí está a reportagem de mais um "round" do Douro. O rio está a subir a grande velocidade e ainda não dá sinais de parar. 
De registar que este café que está fechado há uns 2/3 anos ia abrir este fim de semana e teve de retirar tudo hoje...


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 17:01)

o que o rio subiu durante os 20 minutos que lá estive


----------



## jonas (15 Abr 2016 às 17:14)

huguh disse:


> o que o rio subiu durante os 20 minutos que lá estive


Meu deus!E apenas em 20 min!
Imagino numa hora!
Ainda vai subir mais até porque de madrugada vem mais uma frente!
Espera que essa frente traga bastante animação!


----------



## gomas (15 Abr 2016 às 18:11)

boas parece que a chuva terminou tudo calmo agora foi desde ontem a noite sempre a cair


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 18:40)

bem não sei de onde veio isto mas o que chove agora
chuva torrencial


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 18:43)

Boas...alguns bons momentos de sol e ainda muita nuvem ,com 15.0ºC e vento mais fraco de SSW.


----------



## huguh (15 Abr 2016 às 19:26)

já há muito tempo que não via o rio a subir tão rápido...
Diferença entre de manhã / e agora, o cais da margem de Lamego desapareceu


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2016 às 19:30)

Boas, a tarde esteve com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva, 15,9°C e vento de Sw a 5,6km/h e 26,2mm

Para Leste





Para Oeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2016 às 21:38)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu pouco nublado,com 13.2ºC e 100%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC / 15.8ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 01:41)

a frente já está a entrar pela costa, não deve tardar muito a chegar cá..
entretanto eis como o rio estava agora (à noite a qualidade das fotos não é tão boa.. xD) vamos lá ver o que vai fazer esta chuva que ainda vai cair


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado e chuva, de momento 14,7°C e 2,5mm.


----------



## keipha (16 Abr 2016 às 08:03)

Bom dia. Madrugada de chuva forte e início de manhã com bastante vento. A chuva agora acalmou.


----------



## Serrano (16 Abr 2016 às 11:55)

12.4°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e após uma noite de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2016 às 12:30)

Bom dia .

O dia começa com o post numero 13.000  e o primeiro da fila .

Esta noite e madrugada foi bem passada a ...até fazia fumo ,parou nos 20.0mm,lá fora muitas nuvens e ventoso,hoje já há sol quente,com 16.1ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 12:32)

boas

por aqui agora ceu nublado com abertas e sol a espreitar. choveu bastante durante a madrugada
o Douro está enorme, o café do cais que costumo mostrar está praticamente tapado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2016 às 14:01)

Boas...chuva e vento ,como esta madrugada...até faz fumo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2016 às 14:19)

Boas...já faz sol ,grande chuvada ,mais 6.0mm e a temperatura desceu 5.0ºC em cinco minutos ,desta vez acertou em cheio no meu quintal ,com 13.0ºC 90%HR.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2016 às 14:39)

A SW, um cumuloninbus em aproximação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2016 às 15:05)

Boas...no horizonte a sul muito escuro,está a passar ao lado,ainda muitas nuvens e sem sol,com 14.9ºC e de vai 26.0mm.


----------



## gomas (16 Abr 2016 às 15:56)

sol entre as nuvens está um fim de semana diferente apesar de ter ocorrido muita chuva durante a noite e madrugada tudo calmo
as barragens do douro e afluentes do douro como varosa balsemao estão no limite máximo bai haver risco de cheias.


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 16:42)

chove bem
têm caído uns bons aguaceiros bem intensos


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 16:56)

o Douro tem estado a baixar nas ultimas horas, embora lentamente. Mesmo assim ainda muito alto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2016 às 17:26)

Boas...escuro a sul e a norte aqui da zona...fico no meio só com nuvens ,com 15.8ºC e agora já chove bem...


----------



## carlitinhos (16 Abr 2016 às 18:19)

sem chuva nestas horas apos almoço, parece que por aqui ja passou este evento semanal, mas pelas previsões segunda-feira proxima volta a precipitação, vento continua a fazer-se notar neste caso até ajuda a secar os cachos de flores nas cerejeiras e assim menos podridão das mesmas, aguardemos


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 18:55)

*Emigrante morreu a tentar atravessar ponte de mota*


Um homem morreu este sábado à tarde na sequência da queda num rio em Varge, concelho de Bragança, quando tentava atravessar de motociclo uma ponte submersa pelo caudal de água.

A vítima, Pedro Gonçalves, com 41 anos, natural de Rebordãos, naquele concelho, emigrante em Toledo (Espanha) há vários anos, na altura do acidente estava com um grupo de cinco homens, portugueses e espanhóis, a praticar uma atividade de todo-o-terreno com motorizadas numa zona próxima da aldeia de Varge.

"O primeiro indivíduo a tentar atravessar o pontão, submerso pela subida do caudal do rio devido à chuva, não aguentou a pressão da água e foi arrastado pela corrente, acabando por desaparecer", explicou o tenente-coronel Dias, da GNR Bragança.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/bra...-tentar-atravessar-ponte-de-mota-5129572.html

As pessoas á vezes pensam que conhecem os locais, mas é muito  diferente quando está tudo seco, para quando está tudo inundado, que o diga eu que logo pela manhã, passei numa estrada rural, para ir ver como estavam os caudais do ribeiros, e as valas iam a correr fora do leito, e passei por o que parecia ser um simples buraco, e fiquei com água que deu para cobrir por completo a altura da corrente da bicicleta.
Todo o cuidado é sempre pouco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2016 às 19:29)

Boas, foto tirada com telemóvel para Este


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2016 às 19:31)

Com 14,7°C e uns míseros 3,7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2016 às 19:32)

Boas...por aqui já vai reinando o sol ,céu limpo e com 14.4ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 20:25)

Foto do máximo que o Douro esteve nesta cheia, foto de hoje de manhã. Entretanto tem estado a descer todo dia embora muito lentamente.
Com o parar da chuva não me parece que dê muitos mais problemas. Lentamente deverá voltar ao seu leito


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2016 às 20:37)

Boas...já com céu limpo,agora é esperar que a temperatura comece a descer bem...até ao momento a mínima está nos 11.0ºC, de momento lá fora com 12,4ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

Boas, de momento com céu nublado e 13,1°C 55%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Abr 2016 às 02:51)

Quem diria que com um eco tão fraco no radar pudesse chover forte. Nas próximas atualizações deve mostrar um eco mais forte com certeza!

Edit: Confirma-se, uma pequena célula com eco azul, ganhou em 10min um pequeno eco amarelo


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Abr 2016 às 03:07)

Alguns registos do poente de ontem:


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2016 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 7,6°C com céu pouco nublado e 86%HR


----------



## huguh (17 Abr 2016 às 09:22)

bons aguaceiros têm caído aqui desde as 8 horas.
o Douro baixou bem durante a manhã, já não está sequer a inundar o café nem em cima do cais


----------



## huguh (17 Abr 2016 às 10:16)

aguaceiros moderado a forte na última hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

Esta noite sem chuva...pela madrugada e manhã  nevoeiro ....céu novamente com nuvens e algum vento,com 12.8ºC e 77%HR.

Dados de ontem 9.4ºC / 17.5ºC e 27.0mm de .


----------



## gomas (17 Abr 2016 às 10:39)

temperatura a variar 8graus com chuva fraca


----------



## Serrano (17 Abr 2016 às 10:50)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 9.7°C.


----------



## huguh (17 Abr 2016 às 10:54)

aguaceiros bem intensos vão caindo, agora de novo o sol a espreitar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2016 às 12:09)

Boas...mais nublado e sem sol ,com 13.8ºC 66%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2016 às 12:22)

Boas, aguaceiros por vezes fortes com 6,7mm em pouco tempo e 14,1°C


----------



## huguh (17 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

chove bem nos ultimos 15min, belos aguaceiros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2016 às 14:52)

Boas...já pinga ...muito escuro a WNW,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2016 às 16:16)

Boas...os aguaceiros foram fracos e pouca duração ,deu para refrescar o ambiente,ainda nublado e sem sol...não tarda,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2016 às 18:30)

Boas...boas abertas o resto da tarde,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 18:40)

*Cheias alagaram Vilariça, a maior zona de hortícolas de Bragança*

Chuva intensa dos últimos dias teve como consequência culturas quase totalmente devastadas. Nesta zona do sul do distrito de Bragança localiza-se um dos vales mais férteis do país

A maior zona de produção de hortícolas do distrito de Bragança, no Vale do Vilariça, está alagada pelas cheias provocadas pela chuva intensa dos últimos dias, com perdas totais de culturas, disse à Lusa um representante local.

Fernando Brás, presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Regadio do Vale da Vilariça, disse que “90% da zona dos hortícolas foi afetada e ainda está alagada”, nomeadamente nas zonas de Vilariça, Sampaio, Junqueira, Horta da Vilariça e Foz do Sabor.

Nesta esta zona do sul do distrito de Bragança localiza-se um dos vales mais férteis do país, o Vale do Vilariça, com diversas culturas, em que têm um peso significativo as hortícolas, que acabaram de ser plantadas para as novas colheitas.

Segundo Fernando Brás, ainda que os agricultores encarem a hipótese de repor as plantações, não sabem se e quando o podem fazer, visto as previsões meteorológicas continuarem a apontar para chuva nos próximos dias.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/m...larica-a-maior-zona-de-horticolas-de-braganca


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2016 às 19:46)

Boas, céu cinzento com 15,4°C e 9,0mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2016 às 21:21)

Boas, a temperatura vai descendo, neste momento 12,4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2016 às 21:56)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 12.5ºC e 78%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2016 às 22:07)

Ontem no decorrer da segunda etapa da vuelta a castilla e leon que ligou Bragança a Fermoselle pouco depois de Miranda do Douro  o pelotão foi apanhado por fortissimas rachadas de vento, que segundo algumas pessoas presentes terá mesmo tratado-se de um tornado, tendo atirado com alguns ciclistas para a valeta e partiu completamente o pelotão em 3 grupos.
Aqui fica uma imagem da ocorrência:
http://www.jornalciclismo.com/?p=41946


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2016 às 06:40)

Bom dia, 6,1°C e 0,2mm de


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2016 às 07:31)

Boas, bastante nevoeiro com 6,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2016 às 15:38)

Boa tarde .

Por enquanto...sol e nuvens,temperatura de Primavera ,vento aumentar de ESE,está a puxar a ,só mais logo ,com 20.4ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2016 às 16:24)

Boas...já sem sol,muito escuro a SSW ,com 20.4ºC 40%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2016 às 17:14)

Boas...por aqui já pinga algum tempo,vento mais fraco,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (18 Abr 2016 às 19:35)

ora aí está ela, já tinha saudades 
já chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2016 às 20:00)

Boas...o resto da tarde foi de céu nublado e agora por fim pinga ,o vento desapareceu ,com 18.1ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Boas...já choveu e deu para molhar a estrada,com 17.0ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2016 às 23:27)

Boas...tudo calmo ,de vez em quando uma passagem de aguaceiros fracos,com 16.1ºC e 72%HR...sem frio.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## Mike26 (18 Abr 2016 às 23:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...tudo calmo ,de vez em quando uma passagem de aguaceiros fracos,com 16.1ºC e 72%HR...sem frio.
> 
> Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 20.9ºC.



Há registo de descargas eléctricas em território espanhol a este/sudeste de Castelo Branco. Consegues visualizar alguma coisa?


----------



## Sirilo (18 Abr 2016 às 23:55)

De Belmonte avisto clarões em Espanha.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2016 às 00:19)

Boa noite. Aqui o céu segue muito nublado com pingos muito esporádicos. Pior é que se abriu uma "auto-estrada" de ausência de precipitação para aqui, se nada se formar, vou continuar pelo menos para já sem nada de especial para relatar.

O dia foi de céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas, e estruturas muito semelhantes aos undulatus asperatus, mas pouco afirmadas. Enquanto o céu não proporciona imagens mais interessantes vou-me entretendo com o despontar da Primavera:





Chapim-real (_Parus major_)


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2016 às 03:51)

Mas que chuvada se está a abater, chuva forte com gotas enormes, vento fraco. A temperatura mantém-se constante há horas com 14.6ºC


----------



## Sirilo (19 Abr 2016 às 07:07)

Noite de chuva em Belmonte!


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Abr 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, tempo de  com 13,9°C e 7,5mm de precipitação.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Abr 2016 às 11:32)

Desde de manhã, certinha que é uma maravilha, nem muita nem pouca, com uma pausa de 1h pelo meio, agora está outra vez certinha. Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 11:37)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite e manhã de Abril águas mil ,a continua em marcha...com 13.3ºC e 19.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 12:10)

Boas...mais uma boa descarga neste momento ,com 13.0ºC...de momento a mínima,e 21.0mm.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2016 às 12:47)

boa chuva tem caído por aqui durante toda a manhã e volta a chover agora com intensidade
o Douro está enorme de novo, cais da Régua e Lamego completamente inundados e o café do cais praticamente tapado de novo


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2016 às 12:57)

Ontem à noite










Hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 15:04)

Boas...parou nos 25.0mm ,de momento não chove algum tempo,o sol já espreitou por breves momentos,e muita nuvem em movimento a virem SSE ,com 14.0ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 16:39)

Boas ...chove torrencialmente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 16:46)

...não para,só esta passagem já fez 6.0mm e baixou para os 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 18:01)

Boas...por cá continua ,mais moderada e certinha,com 11.5ºC e 34.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 19:45)

Boas...já parou de ,bela tarde de ,parou nos 36.0mm,ainda muito nublado e no horizonte a sul boas abertas,com 11.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Abr 2016 às 20:00)

Boas, aguaceiros fracos com 13,3°C e 11,2mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 20:17)

A chuva está de volta ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

Boas... dia de muita chuva 58.5mm, até ao momento
Temperatura 9.7ºC e 99%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...tudo calmo,com céu ainda com muitas nuvens,já houve mais passagem de aguaceiros,subiu para os 37.0mm,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Abr 2016 às 23:44)

panda disse:


> Boas... dia de muita chuva 58.5mm, até ao momento
> Temperatura 9.7ºC e 99%HR



E a estação Meteocovilha já regista *72mm* acumulados no dia de hoje; sendo que as contas do dia, tendo em conta os 20 min. que faltam para acabar, parecem ainda não estar encerradas. O total mensal já vai nos *295 mm ...*


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2016 às 00:17)

A região da Serra da Estrela foi mesmo a mais beneficiada hoje em termos de precipitação.
Acumulados nas estações do WU:

90,7mm - Belmonte
72,8mm - Covilhã (meteocovilha) (791m)
57,9mm - Loriga
56,6mm - Guarda
53,3mm - Covilhã (492m)
48,8mm - Tortosendo
47,0mm - Manteigas

A EMA da Guarda seguia com 80,7mm até às 23h. E continua a chover na região.


----------



## panda (20 Abr 2016 às 01:08)

AnDré disse:


> A região da Serra da Estrela foi mesmo a mais beneficiada hoje em termos de precipitação.
> Acumulados nas estações do WU:
> 
> 90,7mm - Belmonte
> ...


Bem eu sou do Tortosendo e registei 69.7mm
E por acaso essa estação do WU esta perto da minha e costumam até coincidirem enquanto a precipitação.
já a temperatura essa estação da Netatmo Weather Station deixa a desejar


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, sol a aparecer com 8,9°C e 80% HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2016 às 07:46)

Panorama de SE a SO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia .

Por enquanto sol e nuvens ,com 14.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 10.7ºC / 16.1ºC e foi 37.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Estou de regresso depois de uns dias por terras dos Países Baixos, quando tiver tempo faço um tópico com algumas fotos.

Dia de céu com algumas nuvens aqui por F.C.Rodrigo, depois de uma noite e madrugada com alguma chuva. 
Estão 13ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 11:41)

o Douro está hoje no seu ponto mais alto deste ano e ainda não parou de subir.

Fotografias de António Alem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 12:11)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...com 16.1ºC...está quente o sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 14:52)

Boas...céu mais tapado,as nuvens mais negras a rondar a zona,mais para os lados de espanha e sul,vamos esperar,já caíram alguns pingos,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Abr 2016 às 15:24)

huguh disse:


> o Douro está hoje no seu ponto mais alto deste ano e ainda não parou de subir.



Off-Topic: É muito giro construir no leito dos cursos de água, mas depois acontecem estas coisas "inesperadas"...
Ainda me recordo há alguns anos, numa povoação espanhola próxima da minha aldeia natal, um "casão" próximo do rio que lá passa ter pedras de mais de uma tonelada no court de ténis e água até ao primeiro piso, pois o rés do chão é ao nível do curso de água e a ponte a jusante serviu de barragem, tal foi a quantidade de detritos trazidos pela água...
Claro que não se compara com a força e a bacia hidrográfica do Douro, mas são esses erros de construção que não deviam de existir.

Excelentes fotos @huguh e não me admirava que o Douro continuasse a galgar as margens, pois está a verificar-se um degelo muito significativo nas Cordilheiras espanholas e a chuva promete continuar no interior da península nos próximos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 16:17)

Boas...tudo calmo,só nublado,hoje a Extremadura Espanhola está levar boa rega,por lá escuro continua ,com 15.0ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 17:11)

*Descargas em Espanha motivam aviso vermelho de cheias para Douro da Régua ao Porto*

*Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro passou aquela via navegável à fase de ‘Aviso Vermelho’ e recorda que se encontra “com a navegação suspensa em toda a extensão desde 15 de *

A Autoridade Marítima Nacional emitiu hoje um 'aviso vermelho’ para as zonas de Peso da Régua, albufeiras do Carrapatelo e Crestuma e Ribeira do Porto/Gaia devido a descargas de água provenientes de Espanha.

*Para as próximas seis horas e nas correntes condições de preia-mar (maré alta) às 15:09 de 20 de abril, deverá ser observada uma situação de cotas de cheia no Peso da Régua e albufeiras do Carrapatelo e de Crestuma, podendo ultrapassar na zona da Ribeira do Porto/Gaia, o nível verificado no fim de semana de 15 de abril”*, lê-se no aviso enviado a partir da Capitania do Porto do Douro.

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro passou hoje aquela via navegável à fase de ‘Aviso Vermelho’ e recorda que se encontra “com a navegação suspensa em toda a extensão desde 15 de abril" (sexta-feira passada).

Fonte da Autoridade Marítima contactada pela agência Lusa explicou que o ‘Aviso Vermelho’ significa que há riscos de “cheias”, como pode haver "riscos de galgamento da água nas margens” e, por causa desses riscos, é aconselhável que as pessoas devam ter cuidados “redobrados”, designadamente as que praticam desportos náuticos nas zonas referenciadas ou que aí tenham embarcações.

A situação hidrológica verificada nas últimas seis horas comprovam "alterações das descargas provenientes de Espanha", com caudais na ordem dos 3.000 metros cúbicos por segundo (m3/s) no Pocinho, verificando-se no troço nacional do rio Douro descargas de 3.500 m3/s na Régua, acima dos 4.000 m3/s no Carrapatelo, podendo ultrapassar temporariamente os 4.500 m3/s em Crestuma.

O CPPC informa ainda que vai estar a acompanhar a evolução da situação e que vai fazer a “atualização da informação sempre que entender necessário”.

No fim de semana transato, a maior zona de produção de hortícolas do distrito de Bragança, no Vale do Vilariça, ficou alagada pelas cheias provocadas pela chuva intensa dos últimos dias, com perdas totais de culturas.

Fernando Brás, presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Regadio do Vale da Vilariça, disse que “90% da zona dos hortícolas foi afetada e ainda está alagada”, nomeadamente nas zonas de Vilariça, Sampaio, Junqueira, Horta da Vilariça e Foz do Sabor.


----------



## ACalado (20 Abr 2016 às 17:39)

Grande célula na zona de Santarém 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 17:52)

vendaval por aqui, vento moderado a forte
não chove mas o vento é intenso, até assobia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 18:01)

Boas...nuvens negras a rondar a zona ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 18:56)

regressa a chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 19:12)

Boas...caíram alguns aguaceiros,ouvui-se alguns ao longe e fugiu tudo para a Espanha...bem escuro por lá ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 19:15)

Vai dar em direto da Régua na tvi24, daqui a bocado
*
Na Régua, as atenções estão focadas na subida do caudal do rio, que está a um metro e meio de galgar a Avenida do Douro e já submergiu o cais e um bar que deveria ter reaberto no sábado.*

Esta tarde, a Autoridade Marítima Nacional emitiu um 'aviso vermelho' para as zonas de Peso da Régua, albufeiras do Carrapatelo e Crestuma e Ribeira do Porto/Gaia devido a descargas de água provenientes de Espanha.

Desde sexta-feira que o nível das águas do Douro está a subir, atingindo a marginal da cidade de Peso da Régua, onde existe uma ciclovia, um parque infantil e sanitários, bem como o cais fluvial, onde estão instalados um bar e uma loja de artesanato.

O responsável pela Proteção Civil Municipal, Manuel Saraiva, disse à agência Lusa que o "cenário é de cheia" e que o caudal do Douro está a "cerca de um metro e meio" de galgar a Avenida do Douro, no lugar da Barroca, de onde já foram retirados os carros que ali normalmente estão estacionados.

As atenções são agora "redobradas" e as "preocupações centradas no período noturno", em prevê que possa subir mais o caudal devido às descargas das barragens espanholas.

"O dispositivo está todo no terreno e estamos à espera e preparados para proteger e salvar bens e pessoas", frisou.

Manuel Saraiva referiu que o dispositivo de proteção civil está instalado desde sexta-feira, 15 de abril, dia que foi lançado o 'alerta amarelo' para a subida das águas e que hoje foi alterado para 'vermelho'.

Depois de algum tempo fechado, o bar instalado no cais fluvial ia reabrir no sábado, dia 16 de abril, com uma nova gestão e depois de obras de requalificação.

Após o alerta da proteção civil no dia anterior ao da inauguração, foi necessário retirar todos os materiais e equipamentos deste estabelecimento, que se encontra submerso pelas águas do Douro.

Manuel Mota, da Associação Abeira Douro que explora a loja de artesanato no cais da Régua, disse à Lusa que o estabelecimento reabriu há cerca de 15 dias, depois de ter estado fechado durante todo o inverno.

Segundo este responsável, a subida do caudal do Douro foi inesperada, rápida e ainda por cima ocorre em abril, em plena primavera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 19:31)

Pelo radar...parece vir alguma coisa ao meu encontro ,vamos ver se têm força,,lá fora no horizonte escuro,com 12.4ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## jonas (20 Abr 2016 às 19:53)

huguh disse:


> Vai dar em direto da Régua na tvi24, daqui a bocado
> *
> Na Régua, as atenções estão focadas na subida do caudal do rio, que está a um metro e meio de galgar a Avenida do Douro e já submergiu o cais e um bar que deveria ter reaberto no sábado.*
> 
> ...


Como esta a situacao por ai?


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 20:01)

jonas disse:


> Como esta a situacao por ai?



Tem estado praticamente com o mesmo caudal desde manhã.. mas dizem que vai subir durante a noite...
Tem que subir metro e meio para chegar a uma avenida marginal e tinha que subir mais 4/5 metros para atingir casas e a avenida principal.
Algo que só se continuasse a chover por cá é que poderia ser possível.. para já, tudo tranquilo para o que já estamos habituados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 20:20)

Já chegou e em força ,com 11.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 20:38)

Continua os aguaceiros e agora por perto ,com 10.8ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 21:26)

Boas...continua certinhos os aguaceiros,hoje haver a passar tudo ao lado,afinal estava reservado a chuva para mais tarde ,com 10.1ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2016 às 21:37)

Boas, chuva no final da tarde, rendeu 9,5mm e 11,4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2016 às 22:19)

Boas,lá fora,como pano de fundo,já com céu estrelado e parou de chover...hora e meia de  deu 10.0mm,com 9.9ºC e de hoje 11.0mm.


----------



## Norther (20 Abr 2016 às 22:52)

Boas noites, a pouco mais uma bela chuvada, neste momento não chove e registo uma temperatura de 9.5ºC sem vento e 97% HR


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2016 às 23:02)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA da Guarda seguia com 80,7mm até às 23h. E continua a chover na região.



Por acaso tenho acompanhado os acumulados, impressionantes, ora vejamos:

14 Abril: 71,9 mm
15 Abril: 44,5 mm
16 Abril: 28,3 mm
17 Abril: 7,3 mm
18 Abril: 4,1 mm
19 Abril: 80,3 mm

6 dias: 236,4 mm

Qualquer nuvem que passe por lá larga sempre chuva, cota 1000 m é tramado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2016 às 07:32)

Bom dia, aguaceiros fracos com 10,0°C e 2,2mm de


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 12:09)

Manhã de alguns aguaceiros mas nada de especial..
quanto ao Douro baixou durante a madrugada cerca de um metro

Algumas fotos do rio hoje de manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2016 às 12:21)

Bom dia .

Os aguaceiros continuam a rondar a zona...desde de madrugada ,com 13.7ºC e 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 16.3ºC e 11.0mm de .


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 13:25)

Parece estar a nevar na Torre.






1,9ºC segundo o meteocovilha.


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

Chove bem por aqui!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Abr 2016 às 13:56)

huguh disse:


> Chove bem por aqui!


E como é que está o Douro?


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 14:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> E como é que está o Douro?



Ainda está bem alto mas durante a noite baixou um metro +/-
De manhã para agora está praticamente igual


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2016 às 15:09)

Boas...de momento não chove,mas nublado,com 14.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2016 às 16:58)

Boas...tarde calma,apesar de nublado e sem sol ,com 15.8ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 17:35)

mais um bom aguaceiro a cair neste momento
tem sido assim o dia


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 19:07)

fim de tarde calma por aqui, já não chove desde as 18h
o Douro vai voltando para o seu leito aos poucos, durante a tarde baixou talvez mais um metro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu nublado ,com 12.7ºC e 79%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 16.1ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2016 às 21:51)

Boa noite, aguaceiros fracos durante o dia rendendo apenas 3,5mm  de momento 12,4°C


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2016 às 22:41)

Boas!

Dia de céu muito nublado por aqui, com alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos e por vezes algumas abertas em que o Sol brilhou.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2016 às 08:00)

Bom dia, 11,4°C com céu nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2016 às 13:08)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens ...bom ambiente na rua  ,com 16.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2016 às 14:38)

Boas, o céu hoje de manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2016 às 16:09)

Boas...muita nuvem com pouco sol,com 17.6ºC...está bom na rua .


----------



## huguh (22 Abr 2016 às 16:30)

tarde sem nada a assinalar, ceu nublado com sol a espreitar, por vezes mais encoberto. Chegou a chuviscar de tarde mas nem o chão molhou
Quanto ao Douro de ontem para hoje mantém-se mais ou menos igual e desce muito lentamente. 
É possível ver ainda muita espuma das descargas da barragem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2016 às 17:42)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 18.1ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2016 às 19:42)

Boas...o dia acaba com céu limpo pela zona ,com sol e com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2016 às 21:53)

Boas...noite calma ,sem vento,com céu limpo,com 12.3ºC e 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, um aguaceiro fraco sem mexer o pluviômetro, 10,9°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2016 às 10:47)

Bom dia .

Nublado e vai chuviscando,com 13.4ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## Serrano (23 Abr 2016 às 11:37)

13°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2016 às 11:51)

Boas ...sol de hoje a querer aparecer ,ainda muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 16.1ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2016 às 13:50)

Fotos do Rio Teixeira(afluente do Vouga) na fronteira entre São João da Serra, Oliveira de Frades e Arões, Vale de Cambra, separa também os distritos de Viseu e Aveiro (e consequentemente os seguimentos interior norte e centro e litoral Norte).




















Levei um sensor do lidl, marcava 14ºC junto ao rio (às 13h)

Radar de Arouca:


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2016 às 15:55)

Por aqui uma tarde de sol, mas com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco.








16ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2016 às 18:38)

Boas...tarde com sol e nuvens,para o final da tarde,está a ficar limpo ,com 19.6ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## huguh (23 Abr 2016 às 18:40)

Uma bela tarde com algumas nuvens mas muito sol e céu quase limpo
quanto ao Douro está com o mesmo caudal de ontem e mantém-se a inundar o café no cais, bem como o próprio cais e zona ribeirinha


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2016 às 20:05)

Boas, um dia primaveril com muitas nuvens, de momento 15,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2016 às 22:19)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 14.1ºC e 62%HR...não se está mal .

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Abr 2016 às 09:27)

bom dia, nevoeiro com 8,9ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia .

Já por cá o bom tempo...sol e calor ,com 17.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (24 Abr 2016 às 10:53)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 11.3°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Abr 2016 às 11:44)

Boas, por aqui sol mas com formação de nuvens a Este  com 20,3ºC


----------



## huguh (24 Abr 2016 às 12:44)

por aqui céu nublado com abertas e muito sol
o Douro hoje está mais alto do que ontem e sexta.. o café do cais está com água até meio
não há maneira de o caudal começar a baixar


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Abr 2016 às 13:37)

Boas, neste momento 21,3°C e 23%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2016 às 16:28)

Boa tarde .

Tarde em cheio com bom ambiente na rua...sol e nuvens ,com 20.7ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2016 às 19:51)

Boas...ainda algumas nuvens a poente ainda a fazer sombra ,vento fraco,com 19.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2016 às 23:02)

Boas...céu limpo e vento de NNE,com 15.8ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## PedroSarrico (24 Abr 2016 às 23:53)

Hoje andei a passear pelos lados de Vila Pouca de Aguiar / Valpaços.
Quando andava por aquelas estradas de serra, olhava para a zona nordeste e via umas serras com bastante neve ao longe. 
Que serras seriam essas?


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2016 às 06:33)

Bom dia, bom feriado para todos, céu limpo com 4,9°C e 84%HR


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2016 às 11:13)

12°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2016 às 11:23)

Bom dia .

Céu limpinho ...com 18.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (25 Abr 2016 às 11:37)

boas

por aqui um belo dia de céu azul e sol! hoje o dia vai ser passado por Lamego
ainda pela Règua, o Douro mantém-se com o mesmo caudal dos últimos dias, e a inundar todo o cais e zona ribeirinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2016 às 14:06)

Boa tarde ...já incomoda  o sol,com 20.2ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2016 às 14:09)

Boas, por aqui mantem-se o céu azul com poucas nuvens, de momento uns agradáveis 23,9°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2016 às 16:44)

Serra da Estrela, esta tarde:







Foto de um amigo meu (André Sousa)


----------



## huguh (25 Abr 2016 às 17:53)

Antes de ir para Lamego ainda parei na zona das pontes da Régua onde se mantém debaixo de água o cais naquele lugar.
Fiz também alguns vídeos da forte corrente que o Douro ainda leva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2016 às 18:18)

Boas...com sol quase de verão ,com 21.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2016 às 20:15)

Boas...final de tarde calma,sem vento ,com 19.5ºC 39%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2016 às 20:17)

Esta tarde, rio Maçãs, na fronteira entre Portugal e Espanha. Já com a temperatura acima de 20ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Boas, 15,2°C com céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2016 às 21:40)

Boas...vento de volta,mas fraco,com 15.9ºC 52%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2016 às 07:49)

Bom dia, céu limpo com nuvens altas, mínima de 4,5°C, neste momento 5,7°C e 84%HR.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2016 às 11:25)

Boas!

Temos tido uns bonitos dias de Primavera por aqui, hoje é mais um desses dias. O céu apresenta algumas (poucas) nuvens e as temperaturas estão agradáveis, Primavera em toda a sua força!


----------



## huguh (26 Abr 2016 às 15:00)

Mais um dia bem quente por aqui em que o sol já queima, tal como ontem
Já o Douro finalmente mais de uma semana depois, está praticamente no seu leito normal e apenas inunda ainda um cais na zona das pontes, o cais da Régua já está sem água e já com os bombeiros a fazer as limpezas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2016 às 15:47)

Boa tarde ...mas um dia cheio de sol,vento aumentar de WSW,com 22.5ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2016 às 17:53)

Boas...com 22.4ºC e o vento continua .


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2016 às 20:03)

Boas, céu nublado com 17,3°C e 41%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2016 às 21:30)

Boas...hoje parece estar a noite mais fresquinha ,devido ao vento de NWW,com 16.1ºC e 57%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Abr 2016 às 07:49)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 11,7ºC e 77%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2016 às 15:17)

Boa tarde .

Voltamos ao tempo...das nuvens ,ambiente na rua...abafado ,com 20.2ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2016 às 18:10)

Boas...a tarde têm tido momentos de muito nublado,de momento céu mais limpo ,com 19.3ºC e o vento aumentar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2016 às 20:03)

Boas...céu mais limpo,hoje a refrescar mais rápido,com 16.1ºC e algum vento de NWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2016 às 22:07)

Boas...algumas nuvens e vento fresco de NW,com 11.9ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2016 às 07:27)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 9,1°C e 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2016 às 08:27)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo ...com 11.4ºC e 71%HR.

Dados de ontem 9.7ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2016 às 10:33)

Boas ...com este sol total ,já foi feito...um corte há relva do jardim,,com 16.4ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2016 às 12:59)

Boas ...algumas nuvens soltas ,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2016 às 14:56)

Boas...sol e nuvens,com 20.3ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2016 às 18:47)

Boas...tarde com sol e nuvens,agora mais concentradas as nuvens a poente...já algum tempo a fazer sombra ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2016 às 21:38)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 17.1ºC e 46%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2016 às 21:55)

Boas, durante o dia o céu apresentou sempre nuvens, mais intenso durante o inicio da manhã, a temperatura foi muito agradável, de momento 13,3ºC e 53%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Abr 2016 às 07:23)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro ja a dissipar, 6,3°C e 84%HR, mínima de 5,7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2016 às 12:01)

Bom dia .
Nublado por nuvens altas...ambiente na rua abafado ,com 18.1ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2016 às 13:36)

Boas...sol meio passado ,com 19.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2016 às 14:57)

Boas ...sol mais destapado  e muita nuvem,com 21.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2016 às 17:45)

Boas...está a ser uma bela tarde ,com 22.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...algum vento fresco de NNW,com 16.1ºC e 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 22.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia, ao contrário de ontem temos céu limpo, mínima de 4,8ºC  , neste momento 5,4ºC e 85%HR


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2016 às 09:04)

Bom dia.

Abril despede-se com uma geada fraca. Um mês normal na temperatura, mas bastante chuvoso (quase o triplo do valor médio).

 Por agora já 10ºC e um céu sem nuvens.


----------



## Goku (30 Abr 2016 às 14:39)

Sabem-me dizer se o túnel do Marão já abriu?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2016 às 15:12)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o céu é só limpinho ,ambiente de Primavera ,com 22.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2016 às 18:13)

Boa tarde,

Por Mogadouro tempo agradável e luminoso,sigo com 16.4 actuais. 

Foto feita agora com o telemóvel na avenida principal


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2016 às 18:20)

Mais uma foto que tirei agora em Mogadouro,os campos estao bem verdes e floridos:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2016 às 19:33)

Boas...ainda muito sol e temperatura ainda em alta,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Abr 2016 às 20:47)

Goku disse:


> Sabem-me dizer se o túnel do Marão já abriu?


caro Goku suspeito que não ainda esta em certificação  como preparar os bombeiros da zona e coisas burocráticas


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2016 às 21:06)

Boa noite, foi um dia primaveril praticamente não houve nuvens vento moderado na parte da tarde, de momento 13,4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2016 às 21:51)

Boas...céu limpo e vento de N fraco,com 16.3ºC e 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 23.0ºC.

Total de mês de ,ficou nos 141.0mm.


----------

